# Warning, blasphemy in progress... spinner with flys



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The following message may not be appropriate for the following audience: fly fishing purist, dry fly lovers, fly fishing ideologist, fly fisherman/woman who don't like to catch fish, pretty fly line casters.

If you are none of the above then please proceed .

Old books pre-WWII would suggest that fly fishers used to use spinners with their flies. To me this makes sense. When did imitating bugs surpass using what works? I know some will say just use a spin cast setup but even a fly rod setup may work better with lighter spin/fly setups. Plus I like the control of the retrieve better with a fly rod setup. How many of the forum members "cheat" and use spinners with their fly, plastic jig or other naughty things like putting a pork rind on the hook? Have you found your rate of success to be better than just using the fly?

I went once with a friend of mine stream fishing and we were not getting anything, so I switched my fly to a bare hook and picked up a rock and caught a hellgrammite. Before you know it, I caught a nice smallmouth. My friend asked what I was using and I told him. You would have thought I committed the worst sin or something. Fact of the matter was I caught fish and had a great day. He could only claim he didn't fold and held onto his purist convictions. In trying to fool a species that has a brain 1/100th the size of ours by using an imitation with the best presentation and being proud when we catch a creature who only thinks about reproduction and food (not talking about males here haha), are we only fooling ourselves when we don't think outside the fly box?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, the reason I hate using them is they twist line a lot 

Other than the thumping sound you can get out of a spinner blade, everything else can be done with a fly. And that sound by itself isn't exactly kryptonite for big fish, either. Think about how many people they see chucking that stuff on spinning rigs! They're as used to it as anything else.

I've used spinfly setups before. I used to throw them on ultralight spinning rods... threw away a LOT of monofilament due to excessive twist leading to bird nests. Fly line twist is so so so much worse, in my opinion. I'm no purist though. Look for me with the 4-7" long double articulated beastly thing on the end of some 15 lb maxima leader. And just to defy streamer convention, I also have #14 streamers that will readily take 26" trout 

You can change fly up a LOT without putting flashy / superfluous gear up front. Besides, trying to sink that spinner would be quite hard without weight on the body or line. Having goofed off just about every way possible, I like flies. Big, meaty weird ones, but flies nonetheless.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

You meant something like this?  Cant wait to use these on my 5wt for bass! Got the smaller balsa bodies made but need to get a few materials to finish for my 3wt.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

"To yourself be true". What do you need out of the (flyfishing) experience? The flyrod is simply another tool used to deliver a bait. I highly recommend that you use whatever means you need to catch your fish. 
I need to match the hatch, and therefore cast mostly to rising fish. Read into that as I don't fish for "a" fish, I fish for "the" fish.
If you and I went out together, you would most likely outfish me 10:1....you win.
Cheers,
R


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Well done Ron. It boils down to deciding what challenge you want and working at it. Doesn't matter if it's a #32 midge dry or bulky streamers. To me the most satisfaction comes from when I fail, then figure out where I goofed, then have success! To each their own.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I use more dries than I use nymphs and such reasoning being there nothing like watching a fish take it on top or the slight ripple a brown gives you. Fly fishing is agreat tool and enjoyment.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a purist when it comes to fishing. 
I fish for the pure fun of it! 

When I took up the fly rod I retired my spinning rods, but I still have a few baitcasters to go after catfish when I just want to set in a chair & relax with a line in the water. 

Been thinking of throwing a few spinner blades & beads in my vest so I can add a blade in front of a fly (on the leader) if the bite is too slow to suit me.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

RonT said:


> "To yourself be true". What do you need out of the (flyfishing) experience? The flyrod is simply another tool used to deliver a bait. I highly recommend that you use whatever means you need to catch your fish.
> I need to match the hatch, and therefore cast mostly to rising fish. Read into that as I don't fish for "a" fish, I fish for "the" fish.
> If you and I went out together, you would most likely outfish me 10:1....you win.
> Cheers,
> R


Interesting take Ron. Not sure if I am out to necessarily "win" but sometimes, a fish is better than no fish and still go home and figure out why "the" fish didn't hit the fly. In trying to catch, "the" fish, perhaps it was the appendage like the spinner that would trigger the fish psyche to hit the foreign bait. Again as you rightly put it. Be true to yourself. Tight lines!


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have little tolerance for "purists" who feel that they can dictate the terms of what others should be doing in order to be considered true fisherman. If your thing is to cast dry flies, upstream, while matching the hatch, and ONLY during a hatch...go right ahead. But do not, I repeat...do not insist that I become a part of your fraternity.

If you want to add a spinner to your fly, or add some bait...you should be allowed to do so and not be made to feel guilty because some smug guy (an elitist) says there is only one way to do it.

An example...I personally do not like bead headed nymphs...but I applaud those who do use them and are succesful. I will gladly use modern technology and innovations to further my ability to catch fish...and I refuse to give in to those who cry foul!

The whole purpose of fishing is to derive pleasure from the pursuit of catching fish. There have been days when the most memorable moments for me were not the fish I caught...but making the right cast...or making the right decision as to where to put my fly...or even just a beautiful sunset.

Good luck to all of you this year...tight lines and sceaming reels!
Ed


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I bought a pack of spinners about 4 years ago. They are all mounted on a wire with a bead behind them. The fly gets clipped into the back. I tried them a number of times, during warm water periods for steelhead. I haven't had a bump with them. I take them off and I catch fish. I've lost more of them falling out of my pockets and only have 1 left. Of course, I will keep trying, if I ever catch a trout with it, I will let you know. 

Since some of these are confessions, 2 years ago in April, I was catching steelhead regularly in a run using a streamer. I proceeded to snag a 3 inch shiner in the stomach on the way in. I unhooked it then rehooked it through the mouth on my fly. Tried it for 3 or 4 drifts and nada. My next cast I saw the minnow leave my fly. I caught another steely on that drift in the same run. 

You never know,
Rickerd


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Strange...I've been around a lot of "purists" over the years and have yet to encounter one who "dictates" the terms to what others should be using. Personally I don't give a crap what anyone else fishes with...within legal limits.
Once on the AuSable a gent came down the river (fly only section) with a Zebco 101 type set up, casting a weighted fly that actually "plunked' when it hit the water. Legal...but "in your face attitude". 
I have zero tolerance for those who carry a chip on their shoulder spouting a "poor me" attitude toward my preferance.
"Two psychiatrists are walking down the street toward each other, one says "Good Morning" the other sez " What do you mean by that?".
cheers,
R


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree Ron....I've even used a spinning rod with split shot and a hares ear nymph..and had a blast! We've all met those types who won't even say "good morning"...much less "what do you mean by that!"

If it's legal...you're okay with me...even crawlers, lol!
Good luck all, tight lines and screaming reels! 
Ed


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

OK, I'll stir the pot a little. :T 

It makes little sense to me, and here's why: for me (you'll note I say "for me" and "to me" a lot in this explanation), the path traveled to get to the destination means as much as getting there. Look at the fly rod as a means to an end. Is the end more important to you, or the means? It's like when I see on a hunting show, a guy is bowhunting until it comes down to the last day, and the hunter caves in and grabs the rifle. That rubs me the wrong way because, for me, either I am a bowhunter or I'm not. I'm not a bowhunter until it looks like I might eat a tag, then I become a rifle hunter. Obviously, in a survival situation when success might mean life or death, any means is accepted. Bait them, stone them, spear them, trap them, whatever it takes! But how often is that ever the case when you go fishing? Is success that important? Can your fragile psyche not handle the thought of being skunked? What is better in your opinion, sticking to your guns and failing in dignity, or copping out to say you caught one? I've been skunked plenty of times, and it didn't hurt or bother me. I learned from it, and when I succeeded in tough conditions it made success that much sweeter. Had I grabbed a nightcrawler to tip my fly, the feeling simply would not have been the same for me. But, in no way would I ever call someone out on it, because to each their own. For me, it's not an option. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Not sure about fragile psyche but if I am true to myself, I am there to catch fish. If getting skunked does not bother you then perhaps you will pay me money to take you on a hiking trip along a river without a fly attached to you fly rod. When you pick up that fly pole you dream of landing that nice trout so I find it hard to believe you are not there to catch fish. Right? Otherwise I am more than willing to take you on that sight seeing tour...

Catching a lot of fish does not diminish the wonder or beauty of the catch. You just have more opportunities to admire the prize and release for another time. I love catching fish and every catch is a thrill. I do not play a numbers game but I love catching fish. That is my passion. So why do I use a "fly" rod? 

I like the control and sensitivity I have using a fly rod. I always hear about fly fishing and presentation. I use nymphs a lot so you can forget about the dreamy loops since Czech fishing is not that romantic. A lure making a plinking sound is still a form of presentation. I guess the part I hate is being put into a box for using a "fly" rod. Maybe we should call them line casting rods or line fishing. Technically, a nymph or streamer is not fly fishing either right? At any rate I am having fun and so my fragile psyche will let others smarter than I debate the "finer" points of line fishing. Now where did I put my rocket launcher....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections, I think what you'll find is that initially, you don't really care about what you're fishing with on the end of the fly rod, just that you're catching fish. 

I think you'll find more enjoyment actually fishing flies, preferably ones you tied yourself. For me, that's the most exciting part. I often get outfished 5-1 with a bait guy right next to me. 

I have never, ever used bait on a fly rod and never will.

Ok, maybe one time. 












Do what makes you happy! 





For me, that's tying a fly, fly casting it into a drift & fooling a fish with an imitation of something that it normally eats.


----------



## Jitterbug52 (Jan 27, 2011)

i don't have a problem with the "flyrod only" crowd. just don't expect me to get in tune with your passion for the flyrod being the only medium. I absolutely love the feel of a fish fighting on a flyrod. You can't beat that feeling. Or can you? There are days when I also enjoy the vibration I get from a crankbait, or the gloop, gloop, gloop of a jitterbug, or watching the zara spook slashing from side to side. I derive pleasure from all of these aspects of fishing. So the bottom line is if it makes your day...do it!
Ed


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

TheCream: In re-reading my post following yours, I realized the tone of my post may have seemed edgy and that was certainly not the intent.

This post has certainly been informative and as fallen mentioned, as I fly fish more, I think more appreciation will also develop. 

Great responses everyone !


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cheers to that!!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

ARReflections said:


> TheCream: In re-reading my post following yours, I realized the tone of my post may have seemed edgy and that was certainly not the intent.
> 
> This post has certainly been informative and as fallen mentioned, as I fly fish more, I think more appreciation will also develop.
> 
> Great responses everyone !


Well, if you re-read the first line of my post, you should see that I intentionally went out of my way to ruffle some feathers. 

Do I really believe what I wrote, most of it, yes. But the bottom line is that if it's legal and you enjoy it, I say have at it. Is it for me, no, but different strokes for different folks! I have no problem getting skunked because catching fish doesn't make or break a trip for me no matter what kind of fishing I am doing. I don't have enough time on the water to worry myself over that. Being out there is more than enough for me!


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Something that is not as uncommon as you'd think is this sort of progression:

Guy starts fishing with bait, gets into crankbaits, plugs, etc, and eventually into fly fishing...Guy then goes "whole hog" with fly fishing, buying everything, fishing the fly rod 100% of the time, etc....and THEN, at some point, recalls how much he liked the other forms of fly fishing, realizes that he no longer needs to prove anything to himself (or others), and picks up some of the tools he started with.

I've seen this happen a lot, and it happened to me just last year. I fished nothing but the fly rod for years (10+ ??), but standing around with spinning guys watching a big bluefish or striper smash a topwater plug got my blood pumping, so I bought a saltwater baitcasting rod, dug out some old pike plugs (and bought more than a few new striper plugs!), and started mixing it up. 

Don't regret that one bit. I still fly fish about 95% of the time, but I'm glad I got that new rod and those plugs.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I look at this topic like strict C&R fishing vs. keeping your catch for dinner. If you are a C&R person, great. If you're not, that's also great! If you are in an area where keeping fish is allowed, I say have at it. Do I keep any fish I catch, very rarely, but that's my choice. If I see someone else fishing near me putting every legal fish on a stringer, I have no issue with it. Some extreme C&R folks would confront people for legally exercising their right to keep fish they have caught, which blows my mind. Bottom line, having your beliefs and opinions on any of this is perfectly fine...where it gets messy is when you try to force your beliefs and opinions on other people.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm still gonna look down on you for eatin' all those carp Jeff.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been adding blades to some of my fly patterns, mostly to my Steelhead streamer patterns I've incorporated a willow blade to the tail, it's thrown on as a last resort after they've seen everything. ssssshhhhsss don't tell anyone. 

Ohhh if you find a Gander that still sells flies you'll find a few wolleybuggers with a propeller blade added in front of the bead.

Ohhh you should see the PA guys fish for Chromes, they use a bobber and bait on a fly rod (must be newbies).

I look at it, if I drive alot of miles to get skunked I would throw on a blade pattern and hook into a few. Plus if you add a micro swivel between the tippet and leader no twists.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

fallen513 said:


> I'm still gonna look down on you for eatin' all those carp Jeff.


Crap? I had a carp on my lil streamer today for about 3 seconds. No match for my 4x tippet.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

They really are bruisers!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I hooked my first carp ever on 4x... Yeah all I did was hook him!

0x is where it's at.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea I agree there is no turning its bullheaded head around on a 5wt heading into timber.LOL Wasnt targeting them anyways but I seen them so the opportunity was there.


----------

